# Soft White CFL's vs Natural Daylight CFL's



## Firepower

After listening to everyone here, i went out and bought 8 cfls and hooked up 6 with each bulb giving out 800 Lumens for a total of 4800 LUMENS
Today i went out and saw 2 24 watts CFL's and i noticed on the package it said natural daylight and when i got home i looked at the 13 watts package and they said soft white

Question is: DOES the Natural daylight CFL's differ in any way from the soft white on veg stage? or is it the lumens that just matter?


----------



## bombbudpuffa

soft white=blue spectrum for vegging. warm or daylight=red spec for flower. Good luck!


----------



## Uk1

cool thx for bringing that topic up


----------



## RenoVader

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> soft white=blue spectrum for vegging. warm or daylight=red spec for flower. Good luck!



Not trying to be a **** or anything, but this seems incorrect to me.  Daylight CFL's are 6500k, no where near red spectrum for flowering.  

If I am incorrect plz for the love of gawd tell me!


----------



## dragit408

RenoVader said:
			
		

> Not trying to be a **** or anything, but this seems incorrect to me. Daylight CFL's are 6500k, no where near red spectrum for flowering.
> 
> If I am incorrect plz for the love of gawd tell me!


i think ur right dude, i was lookin at cfl's yesterday at home depot... the warm or soft white bulbs are 2700k orange light, and the daylight bulbs are 6500k more of a blue tint


----------



## Tom O'Bedlam

It is confusing b/c not all the bulb packages say what the spectrum or "temperature" is. Sometimes you can look at the base of the bulb -on the socket- and it'll say "5500K" or whatever along with other data. If there's no temp data on it, "cool white" has more blue (veg), "warm white" has more red (flower). If the bulb says "daylight" it may be somewhere in the middle. Right now I've got a 6700k big bulb, 2 5000K bulbs, and 3 5500K bulbs. THe big one I got online and it needs a special ballast, the others I found at LOwe's and Home Depot. 

I'm no expert by any means. Hope this helps. You can also look online to get tech. info on bulbs....


----------



## the chef

i am currently using cfls n:vision daylights they are blue.


----------



## Gustavo161

I know this post is old but I am posting this information for those new visitor looking for information on CFL.  During my research in reference to growing under CFL, I have found a lot of confusion about on what grow stage soft white, cool white, or warm white should be used.   

When choosing a CFL read the information on the package and you will find a section indicating that the CFL is 120 Volts, 14 Watts and 27,000 K.   K= Kelvin.
27,000K generates the colors required for  the flowering and 6,500K generates the color spectrum required for the vegetation. With this information in mind you can select the CFL bulb needed for your operation.  

It does not have to be exact and some CFL in the low wattage area will only go as high as 5,000 Kelvin.


----------



## Growdude

Gustavo161 said:
			
		

> When choosing a CFL read the information on the package and you will find a section indicating that the CFL is 120 Volts, 14 Watts and 27,000 K. K= Kelvin.
> 27,000K generates the colors required for the flowering and 6,500K generates the color spectrum required for the vegetation.


 

I believe you mean 2700k as they dont make 27,000k bulbs.


----------



## Hick

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43715 kelvin/spectrum chaart


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

Have any of you tried the ott-lite, they seem pretty decent,  i have 4 shop lights with every other bulb a Ott bulb and the rest the regular daylight shop bulbs, i just start seedlings and young clones under them, for the money there great, I've never tried to keep plants under them longer than 3 weeks, My BLZ starts have been under them for a month now, things are backing up on me, I need to move a bunch to the hot house outside but I'm afraid the days aren't long enough yet. We're done frosting or snowing here, (famous last words lol), The BLZ bud is what I'm gonna try outside this year.


----------

